# What is 0.75cm and 0.85cm in feet and inches??



## Benefice1 (20 November 2006)

As title says, im no good in cm, my little brain can only work in feet and inches!! Is 0.75cm roughly 2ft 6??

Thank you x

Edited to say: i obviously mean 75cm and 85cm - having a bad day!!


----------



## JessPickle (20 November 2006)

dont you mean 75cm not 0.75cm!

75 cm is 2ft 6 roughly yes

Also just type into google cm to feet and lots of converters will come up!


----------



## Benefice1 (20 November 2006)

yeah i did edit my post above!!! Its one of those days!!

Thanks x


----------



## KatB (20 November 2006)

1m is 3'3", SO 95cm is approx 2'11, 85cm is 2'7", so in theory 75cm is 2'3.


----------



## JessPickle (20 November 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
1m is 3'3", SO 95cm is approx 2'11, 85cm is 2'7", so in theory 75cm is 2'3. 

[/ QUOTE ]

but if you put it into a converter it says just under 2 ft 6


----------



## Rambo (20 November 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
1m is 3'3", SO 95cm is approx 2'11, 85cm is 2'7", so in theory 75cm is 2'3. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Erm....I think your calcualation is incorrect for 95cm 
	
	
		
		
	


	





1m = 3'3"
95cm = 3'1"
90cm = 2'11"
80cm = 2'7"

Basically, every 10cm is 4"


----------



## KatB (20 November 2006)

Lol!! That'll be the one!! Sorry having a blonde moment....know 4" to 10cm, just failed to notice only 5cm between 1m and 95cm!


----------



## SillyMare (20 November 2006)

Putting it another way:
70-75cm is a bit boring
80-85cm is starting to get better
90-95cm is worth jumping
100-105cm is starting to get chunky
110-115cm is blooming huge
120-125cm - need to carry oxygen and climbing equipment

Think that is probably subjective though.


----------



## Rambo (20 November 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
Putting it another way:
70-75cm is a bit boring
80-85cm is starting to get better
90-95cm is worth jumping
100-105cm is starting to get chunky
110-115cm is blooming huge
120-125cm - need to carry oxygen and climbing equipment

Think that is probably subjective though. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Is that the eventing conversion chart, or the dressage one


----------



## SillyMare (20 November 2006)

That would be the show jumping chart - the fences never look as big eventing (something to do with the fact they aren't usually up to height or width and they always look smaller on grass anyway).

Eventing conversion chart - everything moves up a place (so 110 is chunky and 120+ is blooming huge).


----------



## Rambo (20 November 2006)

LOL!

It can't be the SJ'ing chart....it stops at 1.25m


----------



## SillyMare (20 November 2006)

I don't think about anything bigger than that. 

Those jumps are for other people.


----------



## MillionDollar (20 November 2006)

When you want to work it out all you do is-

divide by 2.5

then divide by 12

e.g. 75 divided by 2.5 = 30

      30 divided by 12 = 2.5


----------



## helenandshadow (20 November 2006)

70cm - 2'3''
75cm - 2'5''
80cm - 2'7''
85cm - 2'9''
90cm - 2'11''
95cm - 3'1''
1m - 3'3''
1.05m - 3'5''
1.10m - 3'7''

I think that's about right!!!


----------



## TrecPeter (20 November 2006)

1 inch = 2.540 cm precisely.

or 1 cm = 0.3937 inches

So, 1 metre is more acurately 39.37 inches.

Cheers !


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (21 November 2006)

1 metre = 39" therefore an easy way to worth out imperial equivalants are shown beloe:

75cm in imperial measurement - 39" x 75% = 28" (2'04") 
85cm in imperial measurement - 39" x 85% = 33" (2'09")
90cm in imperial measurement - 39" x 90% = 35" (2'11")
95cm in imperial measurement - 39" x 95% = 37" (3'01")

105cm in imperial measurement - 39" x 105% = 41" (3'05")
110cm in imperial measurement - 39" x 110% = 43" (3'07")
115cm in imperial measurement - 39" x 115% = 45" (3'09")
120cm in imperial measurement - 39" x 120% = 47" (3'11")

These heights are taken to the nearest inch.
A pretty worthless table really as everything is measured in metric anyway.


----------

